# Cube Modelle 2008



## breakdenzer (30. August 2007)

Hi Leutz,
auf der neuen Cube-Seite sind ja die Modelle fürs nächste Jahr schon zu sehen. Von der Farbgestaltung der Wahnsinn. Das Cube Limited Race in milky/blu oder das Cube AMS Comp in White/red sind der Hammer! 










Jetzt noch meine Frage: Hat jemand schon eine ungefähre Preisgestaltung? Wie schätzt Ihr das ein - werden die Preise im Vergleich zu diesem Jahr steigen?


----------



## Oelmann (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

verfolge mal den parallelen Thread zur neuen Cube-Seite. Da wurde das auch schon paar mal gefragt. Hat aber noch keiner gefunden.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concorde (31. August 2007)

Servus an alle,

ja das Cube AMS Comp in White/red ist auch mein absoluter Favorit!
Selbst das XMS ist optisch ein Leckerbissen.

Gut das ich mit dem Neukauf noch gewartet habe. 
Da fahr ich mein altes Giant Stahlross doch gerne noch ein, zwei Monate. Wenn überhaupt bei dem Wetter .

Die Optik und die Ausstattung (neue XT) der 2008er Modelle sind top!

Grüße, concorde


----------



## Stril (31. August 2007)

Hi!

Mich schockiert irgendwie das Gewicht vom AMS Pro K24...

Das ist bei sonst identischer Ausstattung 800g leichter angegeben, als das '06er Modell...

...oder wird jetzt NOCH optimistischer gewogen?

Phil


----------



## CoAXx (31. August 2007)

gibts da irgendwie die Möglichkeit, die Bilder als Wallpaper runterzuladen? So ähnlich wie bei Canyon?


----------

